# How often do you give your pit a Bath?



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

How often do you give your pit a Bath????????????????????????????????????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just when they are dirty , maybe once a month - 2 months , unless they are bad and get into the mud or something. Mine are indoor dogs so not like they live in the dirt. Over bathing can cause dry skin and loss of natural oils resulting in irritation, flaky skin, dull coats.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Once every couple of months. Usually when he starts to smell like dog (takes a while thanks to the good food) or when I start to get itchy after playing or snuggling with him. Or both, ha ha. 

Loki just got a bath yesterday actually, hims smells sooo good now


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

In the summer I give Mel an oatmeal bath like once a week, in the winter I do it at least once a month because he gets really dry skin, even with the fish oil he gets. It makes him really soft and his skin is not as dry.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

once every month or two.when they start stinking


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

once or twice a week...oatmeal and such. he is indoors...but plays in backyarde every day....and he thinks he is a gopher......

i watch his skin for signs ....he does great....but he dont like taking showers lol.... this dude dont like water at all


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to do it once a month but now I only do it 2-3 times a year.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah i proberly do mine mine once every 2 yrs other wise they have always had skin problems from showers baths ect.

if there black from wet days mud and all ill hoses them down clean thats about it.they dont stink either witch is nice lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

every one or two months, depending if there is a show.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Once or twice a month for me...depends on how much mud and dirt they kick up. Its soo hot and humid where I'm at as well


----------

